# Bought a "Gold Spilo"



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I get someone to ID this piranha. I bought it as a Gold Spilo but I'm not quite sure that thats what it is.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What I can tell you is that it is not a spilo...

other than that though man-I'm of no use here....


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright thanks AK. I kinda think it looks like a Manueli, I'm no expert though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Golden Pygo said:


> Alright thanks AK. I kinda think it looks like a Manueli, I'm no expert though.


I can not tell from pics-
But maybe sanchezi or rhom


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Would it help if I did a video instead of pics?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Golden Pygo said:


> Would it help if I did a video instead of pics?


Not for me man-
I have dropped out of the Piranha game for awhile now-----More into cichlids now a days-

It may or may not help for other's that are more knowledgeable than me though-Not too sure honestly...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

based on those pics, i would say s. eigenmanni


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hard to say but def not a Mac or Spilo.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Is that the peacuful kind that likes fruit?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> based on those pics, i would say s. eigenmanni


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

OK so does anybody know where I could get some good information on them?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.opefe.com/


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

look at the piranha profiles on the main page.

EDIT...
Or above is more detailed.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

OK so I read both those pages but is it a rare piranha? and is it generally very aggressive?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i see them quite a bit, so i wouldn't call them rare. in my experience, they aren't super aggressive, but they are a pretty active and unique fish


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok so it sounds like a nice fish to have. The lfs also had a black rhom about 3" but I decided to go with this one.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i really like eigenmannis, they just have a really unique look. i actually really regret selling mine... maybe its time to get another.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't I see serrasalmus eigenmanni keeper in your signature?

I have a mirror background on my tank and I'm wondering if its going to be a problem with it always attacking itself?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i haven't updated that for awhile... we have a baby coming sometime this week, so i scaled back the fish and reptile collection a bit


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I only have 1 tank so I couldn't really scale back but I plan to get more once I'm older. Did you see what I said about the mirror back?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, there is a possibility that the mirror back could stress him out a bit... could you cover it with something or at least put some plants and stuff along the back so it's mostly covered?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I was thinking that maybe I could find a thin sheet of black plastic or something that I could cover the whole back of the tank with.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that or you could try a moss wall or something


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to see if I can get it changed for the black piranha they also had because I wanted what it was listed for, a gold spilo and I paid 80$ for this.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Now that you all got the ID right (S. eigenmanni), I'll move this to PDiscussion.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

it has tiger strips lik a manny very nice looking congrats how much and size


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

luckydemonz5 said:


> it has tiger strips lik a manny very nice looking congrats how much and size


It was 80$ which I think is a bit much, but I'm changing it for a rhom because I honestly thought this was a spilo and I don't really want this fish. I would keep it if I had another tank setup to put it in.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is what I changed it for.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I would have kept the eigenmanni


----------

